# 100% Win!!!



## Tokwik (Oct 12, 2011)

Josh Sundquist, Paralympian, wins best Halloween costume.



> 3:00PM EDT October 30. 2012 - Josh Sundquist is a Paralympian, best-selling author, motivational speaker and a self-described terrible rapper. Now he is also the winner of Halloween 2012.
> He is the winner, you see, because Sundquist dressed up as the leg lamp from _A Christmas Story_.


http://www.usatoday.com/story/gameon/2012/10/30/josh-sundquist-leg-lamp-halloween-costume/1669363/

2010 Wasn't to shabby either.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

ah-hahhahahahahaaa! I love it!


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

That is hillarious!!!!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

To funny! My Father-in-law is gonna love that pic!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

So cool!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

You definitely have to give him credit for imagination.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

That is a paradigm of "making the best of your situation"


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Totally cool!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A true example of making lemonade from life's lemons


----------

